# Photoshop Cs5 Question



## MamaBear64 (Jan 9, 2011)

I am trying to add my signature to my photos, found this great tutorial on Youtube, followed all the directions, however, when I try to recreate the tutorial following all directions to a "T", the text size in my text layer box is still tiny, even at 48pt or 72pt. Any idea what might be making my text size so small even at the larger settings?
Thanks


----------



## clanthar (Jan 9, 2011)

Yep, the dpi resolution of your photo.
Go to Image -> Image Size. MAKE SURE the Resample box is CHECKED OFF!
Change the dpi to something lower -- like 100.


----------



## MamaBear64 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you.  Resolution was 72, but resample box was checked.  So I unchecked resample box and it still has tiny text.  I'm beginning to wonder if there is something wrong with my photoshop software.  It's only a few months old


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 9, 2011)

You can make the text much larger than 72, by changing the number in the size box.  The drop down may not go farther than that, but you can still increase it by typing in whatever number you want.  

If 72 is too small, type in 300 or so.

I wouldn't decrease my image resolution or size just to make the text I want fit it...


----------



## MamaBear64 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks, I'll try going to a higher font size and let you know if that works.


----------



## MamaBear64 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey MF....it worked!!! I guess I should be happy with that (and I really am) but why is 48pt fine for the guy in the tutorial, but on mine it's super tiny? My camera shoots at big pixels but everything is 72 dpi at download. When I was in school, our workflow included changing the dpi to 300 and lowering our pixels so that we could submit our images on the school server. I am not changing the size of my images at this time. I'm assuming the size of my image affects the fonts size, (somehow?)


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 9, 2011)

Your actual image size is no doubt large.

Which will still make your 72 pt text look small...even if your DPI is lower.

What is the actual size of your image?


----------



## CCericola (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes, the size if the picture matters. Type is measured in points. 72 points per inch. Regardeless of resolution (72 or 300) Is is the measurement of length and width that matters. So your file might me 72dpi but its 42" x 33". Change the picture to 8"x10" at 300dpi and the text you needed at 72 points is now 18 points.


----------



## MamaBear64 (Jan 9, 2011)

Image size was 3456 X 5184


----------



## KmH (Jan 9, 2011)

Well um, those are pixels though, not points.

However, you can set the text size in Photoshop by pixels as well as by points. You change it in the Preferences dialog box.

Click on Edit and at the bottom of the drop down box is Preferences, then go to Units and Rulers. Under Units fornd Text and when you click the down arrow you can pick from pt-points, px-pixels, or mm-millimeters.


----------

